

Ask HN: Any Free Service to monitor if website is up/down?  - swapsmagic

Hi,
I am looking for any (free) service which monitors your website and notifies in case it's down. Are there any such services available?
======
jpmc
<http://www.pingdom.com/>

Have used it for the past year or so and like it.

------
DanielStraight
<http://wasitup.com/>

~~~
swapsmagic
I am using ServiceUptime's free service, but looks like wasitup.com is much
better. ServiceUptime pings website for every 30 mins while wasitup pings
every 5 mins and that's too free :). I have subscribed to both the service and
will see how they are doing and carry on accordingly. Thanks for the immediate
response.

